Ask HN: Do you think Humans will defeat aging? If yes, when? - ned7
======
als0
What's your definition of ageing? Does "prevention of organ failure" fit the
goal of defeating aging? I'd bet the answer would be 'no'. I find the idea of
advanced prosthetics and cybernetics to be more plausible, but they are
mitigations not preventive solutions.

